# Cats in a flat



## loopyloulancs (Jun 12, 2010)

hi,

i was wondering if anyone had any experience with house cats? I live in a flat and would love a cat. I have spoken to a variety of people and opinions vary from it being considered cruel to it being safer for the cat. Can anyone offer any guidance?


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

I live in a third floor flat so have no option but to keep my cat indoors....anyway even if i didn't i still wouldn't like the idea of him roaming the streets. Some people don't agree, and i can see why, but that is just my persuasion!!


----------



## Shimacat (Feb 14, 2010)

My first cat was a housecat in a flat for the first 18 months of her life. I moved house successive times and she became a happy indoor/outdoor cat, then turned herself back into an indoor cat as an old lady. She was perfectly happy.

I say it depends on the cat itself. The indoor/outdoor debate is rather contentious. But if you want to adopt a rescue, you could explain your circumstances - many rescue cats are rehomed on an indoor-only basis. A lot of cats are quite happy to potter about indoors - we have three indoor/outdoor cats at the moment, and one of them is a real wuss about going outside! If you do have indoor cats, you do need to play with them to keep them exercised, and a cat tree is brilliant: Great Deals on Cat Trees and Scratching Posts at Zooplus: Cat Tree Athena

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

I got this tree recently Cat Trees & Scratching Posts: Cat Tree Europa at zooplus, but my cat won't go anywhere near it!! Hopefully my new cat will. Still glad i got it though!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

All my cats have been house cats with the exception of Bumble my semi-feral cat who for the last years of his life lived in the house only going out to see if "his patch" was still there.Sadly in this day and age it is no longer safe for cats to wander at will.Fast cars,little cherubs with air guns with nothing better to do than take pot shots at animals and morons who think it is fun to torture animals in the name of"sport"have been the cause of death for many loved cats.
On the other side of the coin I dont think it is right for the cat to inflict death on wildlife either.At this time of year many baby birds die if not through nest raiding then they die of starvation because there parents have been killed.Sorry this has become a bit if a rant but once I started I had to finish,I dont think cats suffer by being house cats at all but it does need a lot of input from their humans but hey its good for you crawling about looking for lost pingpong balls and upending furniture because your little darlings are sure
the mouse they cant live without is underneath.:thumbup:


----------



## tordis (Nov 10, 2009)

The indoor vs outdoor debate is an old one and I think it's all a matter of personal preference. My opinion is, if you live in a busy street or in a flat, it's safer and more reasonable for the cat to stay in. I don't think it's cruel, as long as you provide the cat with plenty of toys, places to climb and hide in or, ideally, a feline companion to play with.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

My four are indoors, they are safer and dont get into fights etc. They are happy as larry Lo.


----------



## jo1234 (Mar 4, 2010)

I live in a flat and have no problems with my cat. It's a spacious flat so there's lots of room for running around and has loads of toys to keep him occupied.
I live in quite a busy area so it wouldn't be safe to let him out anyway and to be honest even if I did live somewhere quiet I would still be reluctant to let him out incase he got lost/stolen/run over...


----------



## lillylove (May 4, 2010)

I live in a flat and walk my cat on a harness now but I think I will be keeping her as an indoor cat.


----------



## loopyloulancs (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for the great advice! Im looking at a rescue cat as there seems to be so many that need homes. Does anyone have any problems with leaving windows open? Mine open outwards, do most people get guards?


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

I wouldnt risk it to be honest lol my mate has 3cats in her flat and they seem ok.:thumbup:


----------



## tordis (Nov 10, 2009)

I leave the windows open for the day, but they only open a little, at the top, so Loki can't squeeze in, but if your windows open wide and could be used to escape, then getting guards would be a good idea. I reckon the rescue might even ask you to do so.


----------



## helga2205 (Jun 27, 2010)

my cat lives in my flat, but sometimes he goes outdoor. and no problem!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Cats and open windows not a great mix.I know there are gaurds that you can buy to fit over windows I dont know much about them personally but there are those reading this that do.Word of warning re rescue cats if the cat has not been an indoor cat before it will probably not settle as one and would infact not be kind to try.Some rescue centres are "funny"about keeping cats indoors so be prepared you may have to look at a few centres before you find what you are looking for .Good luck and great that some homeless cat is about to have his/her luck change


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Dont ya have fly wire there we have it on every window and I have security mesh on mine keeps intruders out and cats and air in pmsl


----------



## kota (Jun 17, 2010)

My cats have been indoors all their life. Living in the city you have no other choice - it is out of discussion. Youll never see a street can in the sity over 2 or max 3 years. They die because of the road transport, because of the poisoned rats in the basements, because of bad people etc. My cats live in their own flat. You must know some rules. 1) ALL THE WINDOWS MUST BE PROVIDED WITH GRATES OR NETS! Its a real problem with opened windows. 2) the air in the flat must be conditioned or you ought to have good air extraction if you dont want to have problems with your neighbours. 3) the food tor your cat must be for INDOOR CATS or you should bring fresh grass from the street every day. 4) all the expensive things, such as vases, dishes and so on must be somewhere under the glass or inside the closet for tableware. And dont forget about flowers on the windows - they all will be overturned sooner or later. I hang the flowers just under the ceeling. 4) the cat must have enough place to move and run and it is necessary to make a special place for the cat to sleep and to to sharpen claws.


----------



## ackackack (Mar 30, 2010)

i live in a TINY japanese flat and i was worried at first about bringing a cat in, but after 4 months i can say that i shouldn't have worried so much. the cat adjusted and seems happy! i wouldn't worry unless the cat is a very active breed or accustomed to going outside.
however it is especially important to spend time paying attention to and playing with a cat in a flat so that they can get enough exercise. especially if they are an only cat.
arranging your furniture so the cat has things to jump onto, scratching posts and lots of toys can make a big difference!


----------



## Kirstyx69 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi i live on the 10th floor and Jess does not mind she loves to chace the birds at the window , i do have to admit i dont like leaving the windows open at night because of the moths flying about i know she would jump but my oh says cats know how far they are up so she wouldnt jump lol


----------



## kota (Jun 17, 2010)

Kirstyx69 said:


> Hi i live on the 10th floor and Jess does not mind she loves to chace the birds at the window , i do have to admit i dont like leaving the windows open at night because of the moths flying about i know she would jump but my oh says cats know how far they are up so she wouldnt jump lol


Please, beleive me - it's not only words, I've already lost one of my cats because of the open window. Grids, lattices are necessary. Today she knows how far is the earth, but tomorrow she'l forget and jump, and you'll be feeling guilty all your life. Millions of words are written at our forums on this problem, the problem is not so actual for english people, because most of them live in private houses on the ground floor.


----------

